# Sous Vide what is it gonna be!



## dirtsailor2003

Long cook 24 hours. Took the 900 watt Anova 1.5 hours to hit 183 water temp. Ambient temp around 50. Using the cooler mod.

Guess we'll find out tomorrow, maybe...











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gr0uch0

I know--whole hog!!!   :sausage:


----------



## dirtsailor2003

gr0uch0 said:


> I know--whole hog!!!   :sausage:



Whole hot dog maybe.


----------



## SmokinAl

Brisket?

Al


----------



## xray

My money's on Bacon!


----------



## bellaru

I bet delicious!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Lost my wifi connection...

I think it's the router not the unit. I think. 

So no monitoring today unless it comes back online.


----------



## bellaru

You try the old unplug everything and plug back in 5min? I have to do that every once in a while with modem, router and cable cord.


----------



## poopypuss

24 hrs at 183... that's a long hot bath.

I'm guessing beef tongue.

And now I'm going to have to make one next weekend!


----------



## gr0uch0

flintstones-car-flintstones.jpg



__ gr0uch0
__ Feb 10, 2017


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

Bacon


----------



## dirtsailor2003

No correct guesses so far.

I do think that lengua would be a good option, but that's not it.

So the Anova reconnected to the wifi at some point as I can now monitor it on my phone. Who knows what the issue was. Still think it was the router, but I didn't have time at 0 dark thirty to mess with it.

I'm guessing that the final product will be done tomorrow though and not tonight. We'll see..

Going to smoke some wings this afternoon while we wait.


----------



## SmokinAl

Pork butt or ribs?

Al


----------



## browneyesvictim

My guess is Tri-tip.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

Just a few hours for tri tip. I'm still thinking bacon but the cooler has me thinking possible brisket


----------



## browneyesvictim

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Just a few hours for tri tip. I'm still thinking bacon but the cooler has me thinking possible brisket


Were talking Sous Vide here... The cooler he is talking about is a modified Coleman Stacker for the Anova to go into to heat the water in it. Don't know why anyone would want to cook bacon in SV. Not that you couldn't... as It would cook it ok just not crispy as would be the norm.

Now, Brisket is a possibility..


----------



## gr0uch0

Ain't bacon or brisket:  he already said nope.


----------



## bellaru

Whole chicken?


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Bellaru said:


> Whole chicken?




Nope cooked bird parts while waiting...








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crankybuzzard

hasenpfeffer?


----------



## smokeymose

Short ribs. Full size.
You didn't say how big a cooler....


----------



## gr0uch0

Has your spouse been seen in the last, oh, say 23 hours and 45 minutes???  If not, has anyone called the authorities???    
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Cabrito??


----------



## ritchierich

Leg of Lamb?


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Tomorrow looks like it will be the day! 

Until then...








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gr0uch0

This looks like a bad Lone Star Beer commercial of the 70s gone awry.  Those of you homegrown Texas boys know what I mean....

  

There wasn't a highway or byway in Texas that didn't have this on the asphalt:













Otis2_resize.JPG



__ gr0uch0
__ Feb 10, 2017


----------



## dirtsailor2003

How about a teaser photo!







More this evening!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crankybuzzard

Sous vide stock.  Interesting


----------



## dirtsailor2003

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Sous vide stock.  Interesting



Close but not quite!


----------



## mdboatbum

Demi Glace?


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

I don't get the bacon either but my boss just did bacon for 24 hours and then fried it to crisp it. Said he saw the recipe online. 

And I'm aware of the cooler mod as well I'll be doing mine this week. But a cooler could mean a sizable piece of meat or it could just mean your using it for insulation to be more efficient. 

I'm tired of these games! Show yourself!


----------



## dls1

My guess is a less desirable cut of beef like chuck or round.

I've done both sous vide with excellent results. I usually go 36-48 hours for chuck, and 24-36 hours for round. I check it at the lower numbers for tenderness, and continue on if needed.


----------



## xray

Such a tease!


----------



## smokeymose

You have a mean streak, dirtsailor...


----------



## crankybuzzard

SmokeyMose said:


> You have a mean streak, dirtsailor...



Ya think?


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Took a break from cooking to weld up this pigeon holder. Going shooting tomorrow. 

More on the food in a bit...




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crankybuzzard

IMG_1682.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Feb 11, 2017






Some will get it, some won't...


----------



## bellaru

CrankyBuzzard said:


> IMG_1682.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ crankybuzzard
> __ Feb 11, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some will get it, some won't...



Nice. Haha


----------



## timstalltaletav

CrankyBuzzard said:


> IMG_1682.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ crankybuzzard
> __ Feb 11, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some will get it, some won't...



Hahaha!!!  Customized instructions!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

Pew, pew, pew!!!


----------



## pc farmer

CrankyBuzzard said:


> IMG_1682.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ crankybuzzard
> __ Feb 11, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some will get it, some won't...



Hmmm.  Only pew pew pew.    Stupid laws.


----------



## crankybuzzard

c farmer said:


> Hmmm.  Only pew pew pew.    Stupid laws.



His target only holds 3 clays!  :laugh1:


----------



## dirtsailor2003

CrankyBuzzard said:


> c farmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm.  Only pew pew pew.    Stupid laws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His target only holds 3 clays!  :laugh1:
Click to expand...



4, the fourth holder sunk into the 24" snow bank that is still there after the last two weeks of thaw...

No safety on this one. It's a one Pew gun!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Okay so here we go! The Grand Finale! 

It took a while, cook time and just in general time do to life.

I present Sous Vide, caramelized French onion soup. 

Worth the time it took? No. Any better than making it like I normally would? No. Benefits versus traditional prep of the onions? No. 

Did it taste good? Yes. 



































































Enjoy! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmudd14474

That looks awesome.


----------



## b-one

Looks great, that SV going in a yard sale soon?


----------



## gr0uch0

b-one said:


> Looks great, that SV going in a yard sale soon?


That's funny.  Wondering if it may be used instead for another target: dirt did say he was going target shooting in the next few days, didn't he??


----------



## dirtsailor2003

bmudd14474 said:


> That looks awesome.



Thank you!  It was tasty!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

b-one said:


> Looks great, that SV going in a yard sale soon?



Probably not. Wife's been asking for a hot tub...


----------



## bellaru

Looks good. Nobody would have guessed that. You think of that yourself or see a recipe somewhere?


----------



## SmokinAl

Looks real good case!

Same question, did you see a recipe for that, or is it just your regular recipe that you SV'd?

Just wondering how you figured out the time & temp.

Al


----------



## jokensmoken

Love me some carmalized onions.
I usually do mine in a crock pot set on low with the lid cracked.
I've done it in the oven also using my crock pot insert thinking I could better control the temperature...Found no real difference so I just use the Crock-Pot exclusively now.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Yes I have seen the carmalized onions, but not the soup Sous Vide. 

In order to keep the bags from exploding you first have to sweat the onions until translucent in olive oil and butter. Cool and add to the bag seal. I also added garlic the last minute or two when sweating the onions. Salt and pepper led the onions while sweating. 

Time and temp I got online. Depending on color you want 34-36 hours at 183-185.

As for the stock I made my own beef broth. Roast marrow bones 45 minutes in 425 oven. Add root veggies roast mother 25 minutes. Add all to stock pot. Drain oil from roasting pan and deglaze pan with sherry or red wine. Add to stock pot. Salt pepper 2-3 bay leafs, several sprigs of thyme. Bring to boil, simmer 12-24 hours. Cool completely. Strain through cheese cloth and sieve. Discard bones and veggies. 

Place carmalized onions and juices from bag into pot. Add 2-4 cups beef stock. Bring to boil reduce to simmer. Reduce to desired thickness, serve.


----------



## smokeymose

That does look good! Seems like a lot of work for a bowl of soup, though, no matter how you do it...
Point for the experiment! We all know these machines aren't good for everything and posts like your's help a lot. Nice guessing game, too, by the way!

Dan

(BTW, what does Pew Pew Pew have to do with guns?  :dunno  )


----------



## lemans

Great job..


----------



## browneyesvictim

I love the smell of onions caramelizing in the morning...


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Lemans said:


> Great job..


Thank you!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Browneyesvictim said:


> I love the smell of onions caramelizing in the morning...


You wouldn't like the sous vide method, no smell! until you open the pouch!


----------



## actech

SmokeyMose said:


> That does look good! Seems like a lot of work for a bowl of soup, though, no matter how you do it...
> Point for the experiment! We all know these machines aren't good for everything and posts like your's help a lot. Nice guessing game, too, by the way!
> 
> Dan
> 
> (BTW, what does Pew Pew Pew have to do with guns?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Oh cmon You had to make that sound as a kid playing with toy guns


----------



## smokeymose

actech said:


> Oh cmon You had to make that sound as a kid playing with toy guns


OK, I'm dusting off the "Way back Machine". I get it now...


----------



## gr0uch0

Not to worry, Mose, as I had to think about it too.  Usually takes me a couple of hours to watch "60 Minutes".    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Although I'd rather see "Ping Ping Ping", than "Pew, Pew, Pew":  former sounds more like a struck target than the latter....


----------



## xray

That soup looks great Case! Sorry I'm late.

Would you make it SV again? Seems like a lot of effort, is it worth the pay off?

I would eat a bowl of that any day.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Xray said:


> That soup looks great Case! Sorry I'm late.
> 
> Would you make it SV again? Seems like a lot of effort, is it worth the pay off?
> 
> I would eat a bowl of that any day.


Soup was tasty.

Probably not. I don't really see any benefit to using the sous vide for this.  Or for much really, especially when time is an issue.


----------



## wild west

I agree. It seems that people are formulating recipes to sous vide everything but alot of the recipes involve way too much time and to many steps to make it worthwhile. You don't need to sous vide everything just as you don't need to smoke everything.


----------



## gr0uch0

wild west said:


> I agree. It seems that people are formulating recipes to sous vide everything but alot of the recipes involve way too much time and to many steps to make it worthwhile. You don't need to sous vide everything just as you don't need to smoke everything.


Likewise:  curious in this day of instant gratification, some are opting to head the opposite direction, no matter the time involved....


----------



## dirtsailor2003

wild west said:


> I agree. It seems that people are formulating recipes to sous vide everything but alot of the recipes involve way too much time and to many steps to make it worthwhile. You don't need to sous vide everything just as you don't need to smoke everything.



Agreed. 

I purchased the unit because I like to experiment. But so far I haven't found it to be useful for home cooking. The results I can get one off cooking have been better.


----------

